# Doll kidded. Twin doelings! -PHOTOS-



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So, here are the photos of Dolls twins. I have no names yet, but was thinking of something to do with love, etc. considering they were born near V-Day.

In any case, they both have blue eyes though its hard to tell in the photos.

Doeling 1:


























Doeling 2:

























I might keep the dark buckskin to replace mom. She isn't as insane as she first was, but she is still awfully skittish. She has been fine since I put them in their little pen and acted calm around me, but when she is in an open space its ridiculous to try and catch her. If her baby is going to be as nice as her, I might as well have the tame, loving version. Lol.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww they are sweet


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh so adorable


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! Two beautiful buckskin does! I think I'm turning green with envy.. :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They're beautiful


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such adorable little girls!!!


----------



## MattMattsMomma (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh, how cute!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

There's nothing cuter one this earth than a baby goat & they sure look precious! Congrats!

I love Babblefish.com to think of names w/meaning. Here's "love" in a few other languges: 

Spanish amor 

German Liebe 

Italian amore 

French aimer 

Finnish rakastaa 

Dutch liefhebben 

Swedish kärlek 

Welsh cariad 

Ojibwe	Zahgidiwin


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

in my family's german/yiddsh language;


beautiful girl : Shayinah. 
lovely girl : Lieba.


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Too pretty!!

Connie


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats :kidred: :kidred: and beautiful to boot! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how cute... congrats :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats, they are gorgeous!

I'm with you on your plan, except I would be highly tempted to keep them both and send mom packing. I tame wild goats, but its gotten to the point I would just rather have tame goats or raise tame babies than take in anymore wild goats. 

I was going to do this with a doe I had, Snowflake, GORGEOUS doe, but the creature never could get pregnant and I sold her along with my retired old Cowbell to a petting zoo.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Nice name options. I'm still undecided... Yeah, I'm tired of taming wild ones myself. My first goat was crazy. She is pretty tame now, but not friendly. She'll come up to me because she is always expecting treats, but I can only catch her if I grab her collar real fast while she is sniffing my hand or eating a snack. She really doesn't like being handled no matter how nice I am to her. My buck was from the same lady I got this new doe from, and he is still insane...although I don't want to cuddle Mr. Stinky anyways. But it would be nice to be able to catch him easily for hoof trims, worming, moving him around pens, etc. I only bought this doe because she was gorgeous and a great price. Her one daughter is a carbon copy of her, so I might as well keep her instead. Lol.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

cuties 


what about lovebug
heartbreaker
lovestruck
twitterpated


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Ohhh MY I love that second girl!

Lucky you- having the tough decision of deciding which doe to keep!  

I really like Talitha's name suggestions too!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like Lovestruck and Twitterpated. Too bad I can't register them because those would be awesome reg. names for them. Supposedly mom and dad are both registered, but the lady is doing her best to ignore me after telling me she'd get me the papers...


----------

